# Cockroaches



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Please can you KILL the cockroaches.
They make mi skin crawl.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

another pop-up ??? 
Who's the advertisment for?? not Freeserve again???


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

It's to do with stopping spam.Cant do to watch it so cant say which firm.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

The little buggers are there again.
It's for McAfee.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

P.S
I know that Jae has to have adverts to help with costs but could he not get Rentokill to advertise, then they could kill the Roaches& Flies.
Just a suggestion ;D ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

LOL
'does spam email irritate you?'

Not as much as those bloody cockroaches do!


----------

